# Шейный остеохондроз



## Hidenseek (5 Дек 2017)

В середине лета неожиданно заболела шея.Был у врача,назначили МРТ и ничего не нашли.Через две недели все прошло,однако снова заболело где-то в октябре и болит до сих пор.
Хотя это скорее не боль,а постоянный дискомфорт в области шеи.
Пил мелоксикам и в какой-то момент было легче,но ненадолго,сплю на ортопедической подушке,впрочем при пробуждении все также.Занимаюсь плаванием в бассейне.Начал ходить на массаж.Без изменений.Да,предпринял я не так уж много.
Что делать?Также я сравнил свой образ жизни летом и осенью и нашел различие в том,что я сплю меньше где-то на часа два.Может ли быть в этом проблема?Мне 16.


----------



## La murr (5 Дек 2017)

@Hidenseek, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Hidenseek (5 Дек 2017)

Снимки под спойлером.Надеюсь,будет видно 



Спойлер


----------



## Hidenseek (7 Дек 2017)

Здесь кто-нибудь есть?


----------



## La murr (7 Дек 2017)

@Hidenseek, врачи отвечают по мере возможности.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2017)

В 16 лет надо вообще не спать!
Столько интересного, а Вы спите.
Лично я не сплю!
Дискомфорт скорее мышечного генеза.
Учитывая сколиоз и от этого статические (по снимку), а думаю и динамические (врач определяет на осмотре) нарушения, такие мышечные нарушения условная норма.
На расстоянии можно только и посоветовать - правильная организация рабочего- учебного места и времени, да и спального. Про это на форуме есть отдельная тема, наверняка удивитесь тому, что Вы все делаете неправильно.  И конечно много ЛФК - от лечебной, через восстановительную к тренировочной.
И конечно поискать врача, но тут без родителей не обойтись. До 18 лет они подписывают за Вас договор об оказании медицинских услуг.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (8 Дек 2017)

в бассейне каким стилем плаваете?) Голову не задираете?


----------



## Hidenseek (15 Дек 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> в бассейне каким стилем плаваете?) Голову не задираете?


Кролем и брассом.Не задираю,разумеется.


Пока уже неделю делаю гимнастику для шеи.После некоторых упражений легче,но пока без изменений


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2017)

Неделю!!
Первые эффекты через 2-4 недели ..Апликатор, мази 3-4 раза в день.
Какую гимнастику делаете?


----------



## Hidenseek (17 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, гимнастика для шеи Шишонина.
А какие мази, не подскажете?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (18 Дек 2017)

Hidenseek написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, гимнастика для шеи Шишонина.
> А какие мази, не подскажете?


у Шишонина очень резкая гимнастика, тут нужно знать на каком именно уровне у Вас проблема в шее, делать все плавно и аккуратно, с амплитудой тоже аккуратно, растяжка мышц шеи лично из своего опыта - разгибатели шеи не растягиваю, немножко тяну лестничную и делаю легкие наклоны головы на бок (именно легкие). А так много есть примеров гимнастики для шеи на этом форуме, но все в идеале должно подбираться индивидуально, чтобы не навредить. Простите, меня не спрашивали, опять влезла) Доктор Вам еще ответит, но это чисто мое мнение про гимнастику Шишонина, у меня тоже шея не без проблем...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, все правильно ответили, тут самое главное правильное выполнение.


----------

